# Minnie/ picture warning



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is another little girl that we recently rescued from the Sacramento Animal Control. Our SM member Margaret (mss) if fostering her.
We have had too many rescues with bad eye problems lately and this little one is one of the worst. She came into the Animal Control with her eye hanging out and the vets tried to put it back but ended up removing it.
Little Minnie is a very young, shy girl, 1-2 yrs old and only 5 lbs.
This is her picture from when Margaret got her two weeks ago and she is doing much better now. 
Thanks to Margaret for taking on this little one. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So heartbreaking, that sweet precious little one. Praying that she ends up in the very best forever hone, and NEVER experiences anything but love from now on!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor little baby and godbless margaret for giving her lots of love xox


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

What a sweet precious baby. How could this have happened to her? She has such a soulful look in her one eye.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous little girl! Thank you Margaret for being there for her.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> So heartbreaking, that sweet precious little one. Praying that she ends up in the very best forever hone, and NEVER experiences anything but love from now on!


 Agree!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is terrible. So happy she was rescued and thanks to you all. Please keep us posted on her. She is beautiful and will now have a happy life and hopefully forget her past. Thank you to all of you who helped to save her life!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness for AMR rescue, I'm so glad you were there for her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you AMAR and Margaret for helping this poor, beautiful girl!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

it makes me sick to think that people could do this to a dog or dump it at a shelter in that condition... agreed, thank god for AMAR.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On behalf of Minnie, thank you all for your kind words and support!  She is a darling little girl and is being a better little patient these days. She's healing, but it will take a while longer, and another round of antibiotics and pain medications, before the e-collar should even be taken off. She's adapted to it pretty well, though. She goes on little walks wearing it, out to the street and back. But mainly she wants to rest in a bed with fuzzy blankets, eat, and get a little love. :wub: I wish I knew her history, but hopefully her future will be wonderful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry: Oh Edie and Margaret - I can't even begin to imagine what could have happened to that precious little girl and how much pain she was in. So heartbreaking I am so glad that she's in your loving arms, Margaret and that AMAR came to her rescue. I'm going to AMA to donate right now.I've been giving to the storm victims but this just pulled on my heart strings in addition to the poor little boy with the glaucoma. :crying: Are you putting up Minnie's story on FB?


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

This is so sad and heartbreaking!! She is such a beautiful girl an so glad she is going to such a good caring and loving home. All the best in your new home little Minnie you will get do much love that you deserve. Daisy sends you a special lick kiss


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Susan, thank you!  
You can see Minnie on AMAR's Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/americanmalteseassociationrescue?ref=ts&fref=ts and also on the AMAR website's "Special Angels" page.  American Maltese Association Rescue

Grace, thank you for your kind thoughts.  But I'm only a foster for Minnie while she recovers from her trauma. There are so many dogs needing help. I wish I could keep all the dogs I've fostered, but then I wouldn't have room to help another in dire need.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Grace, thank you for your kind thoughts.  But I'm only a foster for Minnie while she recovers from her trauma. There are so many dogs needing help. I wish I could keep all the dogs I've fostered, but then I wouldn't have room to help another in dire need. [/QUOTE]

Well she is going to a lovely foster home for much needed tlc. It makes me so sad to think people can do this to a tiny little dog. I could never imagine it I am so overprotective of daisy don't let any one touch her unless I know they can hold her correctly etc. for this to happen to such a lovely dog just heart breaking. You do such a good job. I think it's do rewarding with rescue dogs. We had a stray years ago and when he trusted us I think he's love was even greater. Enjoy little Minnie while you have her I know her recovery will be easier in a warm comfy house with lots of cuddles


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A warm Thanksgiving greeting to all. Our Minnie got to take a nice little afternoon walk today -- without her e-collar, at last! She was really taking it all in! Such a sweet thing! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless her heart, that sweet precious baby.


----------

